# Best braid for inshore?



## dylanmcmahan

Right now, I'm using 15lb power pro spooled on my stradic. I just picked up a chronarch and was thinking about spiderwire invisi braid. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dk2429

30# power pro or Jerry brown from FTU


----------



## MoonShadow

30# power pro slick 8.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

If you fish with spinning reel the best american braid is SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST because for the same lb. test the SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST is tinnier in diameter ,comparative with another american made braid,so on the spool you can have more line so you can cast long distance and fighi with on big fish.


----------



## geauxdeck

Adult Diapers.


----------

